
Is there any software to help me manage my CV? - max10541
I&#x27;m actively searching for a job. The problem is, I worked (and still working) in multi-disciplined roles.<p>The work I do can be titled as a data scientist, AI engineer, ML engineer, and backend engineer. So naturally, when I tailor my CV to apply for a new job, I want to include only the relevant skills and projects, and describe the relevant work I did in my previous roles.<p>It became very tedious to manage my 10+ CV templates!<p>So my question is: is there any software or website that helps me manage many versions of my CV easily?
Ideally it will help me easily add&#x2F;remove skills, projects and certificates. It will also be useful if it can handle multi descriptions of previous roles!<p>P.S. if such a thing doesn&#x27;t exist, I&#x27;m gonna create it. I&#x27;m THAT fed up with this problem.
======
zimpenfish
I use a basic JSON data structure with some Go code that reads it, filters on
various things (primarily date ranges at the moment), and outputs it via a
template to HTML.

For multi descriptions, I'd change the description key from a string to a hash
and then have an option to select those of a particular "flavour".

Something like:

    
    
        d: {"ml":"I made funny carrot names with ML", "data":"Extensive processing of botanical nomenclature", "mba":"Some guff about something business processes"}
    

And then something like:

    
    
        ./gencv -flavour ml > ml.html # uses ml.tmpl
        ./gencv -flavour data > data.html # uses data.tmpl
        #etcetcetc
    

You could even lash it up in shell with `jq` and `sed`...

~~~
max10541
Nice! any plans to opensource your code :) ?

~~~
zimpenfish
Oh, I can do but I promise you that it's rough as a badger's arse because it
was a quick lash up. I'll see if I can throw it up somewhere later today.

------
wazari972
if ever you already know LaTeX, you can use the simple programming constructs
(if/then/else) to generate different CVs by switching flags

actually, in Linux, I used file links (multiple filename pointing to the same
file content) to active different booleanflags, eg cv-paper.tex, cv-
anonymous.tex, ...

~~~
max10541
Seems like a nice idea, but still looks like a lot of manual work..

